# Monkey nuts ok??



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I dropped a monkey nut, and Dave got it.
Now every time I open one he sits looking at me with 'oh pleeease mum' eyes.
Will they do him any harm?
Course I wouldn't be giving him lots, I want them. Lol! 

x


----------



## littlefairy (Oct 8, 2009)

monkey nuts out of their shell are ok for dogs but not too many or they can become allergic to them, walnuts are poisonous for dogs tho


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Ooh I didn't know that!

Thanks 

I will just give him a couple then.

He is now standing with his head on my knee.

And has soaked me with drool 

x


----------



## littlefairy (Oct 8, 2009)

aaww bless him  its weird some of the stuff they get a taste for, Storm loves icecubes at the moment, he chases them round the room then sits and crunches them  
xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd ask the monkey's permission first, tho...


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol. I can't. He's in bed.
They're my son's but he must of had a bad one today (why, why is there Always at least one that tastes yukky??!!) and said he didn't want them anymore.

x


----------

